# LWJGL Vignette



## RalleYTN (9. Apr 2015)

Hey Leute!
Ich würde gerne eine Vignette über das Display malen, aber LWJGL erlaubt aus irgendeinem Grund keine transparenten Pixel in Bilddateien. Kan mir jemand sagen, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass in einem Bild auch der Alphawert berücksichtigt wird.
Am besten mit Codebeispiel.


----------



## Saturn91 (12. Dez 2015)

Hey RalleYTN

Die Frage ist zwar schon sehr lange raus, aber ich plage mich mit dem selben Problem, hast du mitlerweile eine Antwort gefunden ;-) würde mich freuen wenn

lg Manuel/Saturn91


----------



## Saturn91 (12. Dez 2015)

Hi ^^
ähm bitte haut mich jetzt nicht aber ich hab grad selbst die Lösung gefunden!

man muss folgendes zum Code hinzufügen:

glEnable(GL_BLEND);
glBlendFunc(GL_SRC_ALPHA, GL_ONE_MINUS_SRC_ALPHA);

und zwar dort wo man die OpenGL initialisiert (bei mir in der untengezeigten Methode)


```
private void initOpenGL(){
        //initialisize openGL
        glMatrixMode(GL_PROJECTION);
        glLoadIdentity();
        glOrtho(0, Launcher.getScreenSize().getWidth(), Launcher.getScreenSize().getHeight(), 0, 1, -1);
        glMatrixMode(GL_MODELVIEW);
        glEnable(GL_TEXTURE_2D);
        glEnable(GL_BLEND);
        glBlendFunc(GL_SRC_ALPHA, GL_ONE_MINUS_SRC_ALPHA);
   
    }
```

Vielleicht hilfts dir oder jemand anderem der das selbe Problem hat


----------

